# Snares



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

My son and I decided to run a few snares for coyotes. I’ve killed a bunch of coyotes over the years by every legal means-except for snares. My son loves trapping and has been bugging me to snare a coyote. So I bought some snares and set them out when the snow was melting off. I didn’t even know how to set a snare at first. It’s been a learning process, but we are starting to figure it out a little bit. After a couple weeks of tweaking our methods we started to catch. We got two this week. The top photos was a neck catch. The lower photo was caught just in front of the rear legs around the belly. I’m not sure how the snare made it past the front legs? I had the loop set about 10” diameter and 10” off the ground. I’ve missed a few that stepped right next to the snare, but didn’t go through the loop. I started using sticks and brush to guide them into the loop. I’m setting snares on faint trails through thick brush between a creek and CRP field. Any one have tips or tricks for snare sets?


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Rule of thumb is 12 & 12. 12in. loop 12in. off ground for coyote. But hey what your doing seems to be working. Sometimes when they feel the loop they reach up with their foot to free their head and end up stepping thru the loop is my guess. Raccoons do it a lot. Remember Ohio has a 15in. max on the loop. Good Luck.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice job !!


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

Sounds like you got it figured out pretty good. I had some fun with them a few years ago at my uncles farm. I waited for snow to see their tracks and set some around a fence line in the tightest holes that they went thru. I got 7 or 8 in a couple months right next to the house and cows. The fence was an old pasture that was pretty overgrown. I got one around the back legs like you did and had a lot get a leg thru seemed like whatever I did it just happened. I had no experience with snares tho that was the only winter I did them


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

10 & 10 is where I have always set mine. Its not uncommon for them to get a leg through once in a while. Sometimes when they hit the snare it knocks it low enough for a foot to go through, other times they paw at it before its too tight and get a foot in the loop. Tough to say, it just happens sometimes. 
By far the best locations are fence crawl unders, but you have to be very careful to only pick ones that you KNOW deer won’t use. I can usually locate a few tucked back in the briars along overgrown fences. Also, fences around winter cattle feeding areas tend to get used a lot by coyotes, but deer avoid those areas because of the cattle. This is a matter of opinion, but I prefer using B.A.D.s and not deer stops. In my mind it lets them get choked down before they have too much time to chew. I don’t like chew outs. That said, I’ve caught coyotes high on the neck with good entanglement, and they were still alive in the morning. They don’t all follow the script.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice job on the yotes Muddy- it’s a learning curve just like everything but sounds like you now have it figured out. Hope you get some more before June when baby poults and fawns are born. They take a number of both for sure. Good luck and post some more pics.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Forgot to mention, the higher you can anchor the better chance of finding a dead coyote. Not always possible, but I make extra long extensions now to tie off to tree limbs when I can.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I always incorporate a duck pole an inch above the snare. Helps guide the head into the snare and also makes deer jump over. Just remember per Ohio laws they have to have relaxing locks and deer stops. You should never have a dead coyote in a snare. If it can kill a coyote it’ll kill a deer or someone’s hound that can’t read property signs. Looks like you figuring things out. YouTube is your friend so watch plenty of videos but pick the authors. Lots of first timers making videos with plenty of mistakes. I prefer a10” loop 12” off the ground. If your getting hip catches your lock is usually not sliding smooth enough. Preloading the snare helps greatly. Most my catches are usually with 1 front leg through and around the neck. With a relaxing lock pure neck catches usually end up being pull offs. Good luck.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice work with your son Muddy.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I always incorporate a duck pole an inch above the snare. Helps guide the head into the snare and also makes deer jump over. Just remember per Ohio laws they have to have relaxing locks and deer stops. You should never have a dead coyote in a snare. If it can kill a coyote it’ll kill a deer or someone’s hound that can’t read property signs. Looks like you figuring things out. YouTube is your friend so watch plenty of videos but pick the authors. Lots of first timers making videos with plenty of mistakes. I prefer a10” loop 12” off the ground. If your getting hip catches your lock is usually not sliding smooth enough. Preloading the snare helps greatly. Most my catches are usually with 1 front leg through and around the neck. With a relaxing lock pure neck catches usually end up being pull offs. Good luck.


Ohio rules do not require deer stops, they require deer stops OR B.A.D.s. Either or, but not both. Also, if you look up Ohios definitions, there isn’t a lock on the market that doesn’t fall under their “relaxing” lock rule. You have to dig to find it, but I was quite surprised when I read their definition. When I set snares I want them dead ASAP. The most important part of snaring is knowing when and where NOT to set snares. If dogs or deer are possible, set cable restraints, not snares. They’re two different things that appear the same, but CRs are much safer for non targets. I pick my snare spots carefully and my goal is dead coyotes.
BTW, deer stops and B.A.D.s are no guarantee. If you neck catch a deer in a snare with a deer stop, it will be dead. Stops are only good if they just get a leg through the snare. B.A.D.s are designed to release a deer no matter where its caught.

Edit: here are Ohios legal definitions so no one has to dig for them. 





Rule 1501:31-1-02 - Ohio Administrative Code | Ohio Laws







codes.ohio.gov


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

M.Magis said:


> Ohio rules do not require deer stops, they require deer stops OR B.A.D.s. Either or, but not both. Also, if you look up Ohios definitions, there isn’t a lock on the market that doesn’t fall under their “relaxing” lock rule. You have to dig to find it, but I was quite surprised when I read their definition. When I set snares I want them dead ASAP. The most important part of snaring is knowing when and where NOT to set snares. If dogs or deer are possible, set cable restraints, not snares. They’re two different things that appear the same, but CRs are much safer for non targets. I pick my snare spots carefully and my goal is dead coyotes.
> BTW, deer stops and B.A.D.s are no guarantee. If you neck catch a deer in a snare with a deer stop, it will be dead. Stops are only good if they just get a leg through the snare. B.A.D.s are designed to release a deer no matter where its caught.
> 
> Edit: here are Ohios legal definitions so no one has to dig for them.
> ...











And I can’t think of a single situation where you would snare a coyote and not have to worry about a hunting dog or a deer.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure which part of the screen shot I should be looking at? Nothing there differs from what I said.
I have plenty of places where I have no worry of deer or dogs. Like I said, its a matter of choosing sets wisely. When that isn’t possible, use cable restraints.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

M.Magis said:


> 10 & 10 is where I have always set mine. Its not uncommon for them to get a leg through once in a while. Sometimes when they hit the snare it knocks it low enough for a foot to go through, other times they paw at it before its too tight and get a foot in the loop. Tough to say, it just happens sometimes.
> By far the best locations are fence crawl unders, but you have to be very careful to only pick ones that you KNOW deer won’t use. I can usually locate a few tucked back in the briars along overgrown fences. Also, fences around winter cattle feeding areas tend to get used a lot by coyotes, but deer avoid those areas because of the cattle. This is a matter of opinion, but I prefer using B.A.D.s and not deer stops. In my mind it lets them get choked down before they have too much time to chew. I don’t like chew outs. That said, I’ve caught coyotes high on the neck with good entanglement, and they were still alive in the morning. They don’t all follow the script.


I shot a coyote a couple years ago with a chewed off snare around its neck.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

M.Magis said:


> Forgot to mention, the higher you can anchor the better chance of finding a dead coyote. Not always possible, but I make extra long extensions now to tie off to tree limbs when I can.


That’s what I did. I made cable extensions and anchored them up in trees. The first yote was neck caught and dead when I got there. The second yote was wrapped at the waist and multiple times on the leg and still alive. After wrapping its rear leg up the high angle was no longer constricting.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Here’s the one I shot with a chewed off snare around its neck.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

My snares have the legal requirements. The last thing that I want to do is snare a deer. If I snare someone’s hunting dog on my property then we have a larger problem than the dog in the snare.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Great job with the yotes............better job getting your son involved


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

yotes will use the same runs as deer. I was taught to put a branch angled over the snare so deer do not go low and enter the snare. From ground to tree you have attached snare,yotes being shorter will duck under that branch and into the snare. Hopefully deer will just avoid the branch. Fawns are most vulnerable .


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Muddy said:


> View attachment 466106
> 
> Here’s the one I shot with a chewed off snare around its neck.


I had a chew out this year with the same lock and all. Not the locks fault, I blamed the deer stop. In reality it was most likely just bad luck. Next year I’ll switch to 1x19 cable rather than normal 7x7. Its supposed to all but eliminate chew outs. All my normal supply companies were out of stock this year.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Here’s a few I caught in Feb. All were neck caught, but all were alive when I got there. Wish I had realized how many coyotes were using this pasture earlier in the year. Let my dog out one morning and watched SIX leave my neighbors feeding pasture at day break. Caught these three in a week, then it just went dead. Once the snow melts and the mud gets bad, I pull everything.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Not a fan of coyotes or snares. My dog almost strangled to death in a snare. Got to him just in time.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Mickey said:


> Not a fan of coyotes or snares. My dog almost strangled to death in a snare. Got to him just in time.


So someone was snaring your property without your permission?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’m going to expand my snare sets for next winter. I have a couple fence line spots that have some traffic under them. When you set on a fence line is the bottom of your snail loop just an inch or two off the ground?


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

M.Magis said:


> I had a chew out this year with the same lock and all. Not the locks fault, I blamed the deer stop. In reality it was most likely just bad luck. Next year I’ll switch to 1x19 cable rather than normal 7x7. Its supposed to all but eliminate chew outs. All my normal supply companies were out of stock this year.


You will like the 1x19.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Should stay out of this ...... but I have an opinion too
Snares work till they get something in them, not everyone can hunt 24/7 , but the snare can with a daily check , dead is dead
the whole goal, to thin the unwanted predators that will eventually get your pets., they have no predators here except people and car's, they need thinned and it's legal


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

ironman172 said:


> Should stay out of this ...... but I have an opinion too
> Snares work till they get something in them, not everyone can hunt 24/7 , but the snare can with a daily check , dead is dead
> the whole goal, to thin the unwanted predators that will eventually get your pets., they have no predators here except people and car's, they need thinned and it's legal


Exactly, I can snare 5 to every 1 that can be called, stalked or however hunted. It’s a legal management tool. If we only allowed hunting of them they would be thicker than groundhogs. Don’t get me wrong, they have their place but definitely need thinned out. Been doing a good job in my area. The boys didn’t drive a single dog out during deer gun season.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thread has been cleaned up and hope it continues to stay that way.

FWIW...Snaring for yotes...if done within the confines of ODNR regs. is perfectly legal in Ohio.
Furthermore...the balance of coyotes can never be maintained through hunting alone.
Hence the reason trapping and snaring for them is legal in the first place.
Sooo...further trolling and name calling to those that snare just because you don't agree with snaring is only going to result in an OGF vacation for the trolling party.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

fastwater said:


> Thread has been cleaned up and hope it continues to stay that way.
> 
> FWIW...Snaring for yotes...if done within the confines of ODNR regs. is perfectly legal in Ohio.
> Furthermore...the balance of coyotes can never be maintained through hunting alone.
> ...


Mods doin what mods do best.... thanks Fastwater


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

PapawSmith said:


> Im a bit surprised that you deleted posts of the guy that had a differing opinion. While I did not agree with his stance on trapping, nor did I appreciate his arrogance, I had zero problem with his opinion on the practice. There are many hunters and outdoorsmen that share his position, I have heard the same plenty in my life. We are all big kids playing together here, and I would be surprised if any feelings were hurt, and there is nothing at all wrong with a valid and legitimate debate. Without dissent in discussion, like that provided in a valid debate, those that are ignorant of and on the fringe of a subject have no opportunity to consider the values either way. They will only know what one opinion is if you do not allow another, even if the differing opinion is not popular amongst a certain group. I have seen a lot of discussion recently about changes, and I have little to complain about, but I have noticed some pretty dramatic ‘over policing’ recently of a bunch of adults. Just my opinion and I do not dispute the thankless task of being a moderator, there may have been much more in this thread than I was able to see.


Imo he didn’t give an opinion. He basically stated how we were wrong and he was right. He even went as far as calling names to anyone who didn’t think like him. As sportsmen we don’t need those types of comments. Again, just my opinion. We are all fighting an uphill battle and need to stick together within reason. To be honest I really struggled to not speak my mind but refrained because I love this site and don’t want to jeopardize my privileges here.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Thanks Fastwater.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> Thanks Fastwater.


Welcome!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Muddy said:


> I’m going to expand my snare sets for next winter. I have a couple fence line spots that have some traffic under them. When you set on a fence line is the bottom of your snail loop just an inch or two off the ground?


With all the other "stuff" in the thread I think this question was lost, and yes every fence crossing is different, and yes there will be times when the bottom of your loop will be almost on the ground. I also 2nd the 1/19 snares that are pre loaded you will see a huge difference the 1st time you play with one and wonder how your other snares even worked! Good luck & good job.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I have never tried the 1/19 cable. I’m definitely curious now. Have always used 7/7 3/32 cable pre-loaded. Never had any issues once I learned a thing or two about snaring coyotes. Actually started before Ohio became legal while living in Oklahoma. Fence crossings were by far the best locations there. Set in any trail and the cattle would just destroy them. Caught the neighbors heeler once and have never tried to have a dead coyote in a snare since. Power snares are legal there. Love making dirt hole and post sets but can string a dozen snares so much easier. To answer an earlier question I prefer the bottom loop atleast a couple inches above the ground at bottom crossings. My thinking is, have you ever watched a dog go forward on his belly? His front legs are always on the ground and way in front of his head. I want those legs under my snare loop and not knocking it off center. Muddy, check out the Ohio State trappers association if you haven’t already. They have a fall convention with very good demonstrations from reputable trappers. Usually August or September. Tons of info and a very good time.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

What’s the difference between the 7x7 cable and the 1x19 cable?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Technically 7x7 cable is 7 strands combined into 7 separate cables. 49 total strands. 1x19 is just 19 strands to form 1 cable. From what I’ve heard it makes for a slicker and faster snare but probably not as strong. But I have no personal experience with the 1x19.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

They all have their purpose, for larger animals I like 1/19 they're a smoother and faster snare that make more of a circle loop, my 1st choice for coyotes and beaver, now i do mostly use 7x7 for everything else, but song dogs i like them round, and fast. I know everyone when the start just buy snares wherever, do yourself a favor and get your snares from a real snare maker, call them talk to them, tell them you're starting to snare with your son here in Ohio they'll know what components you need to be legal, tell them you're trail setting or fence setting, etc. There are literally volumes written on the subject, but a phone call to a real snaremen will be very valuable in taking your new hobby to the next level. Have them build you a couple dozen snares for your exact needs, you wont believe the difference. 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Muddy said:


> What’s the difference between the 7x7 cable and the 1x19 cable?


Do you make your own snares, this got me interested and you tube it , not that I have any good place to use them or even around enough to check them


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

No, I ordered them from Cabelas. I never knew that there were so many variations of snares before this thread. I’m going to dig into the types of snares more now. I got an F&T catalog in the mail awhile back that I need to look at. You probably have decent coyotes on your place, don’t you? We saw as many or more coyotes than deer at our deer camp in Hocking County last season. It was out of hand.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

They look easy enough to make , already have cable, cutters, stoppers , just missing a couple key pieces .... swivel & lock

Only seen 2 in 15years, and on a dead run passing through while in the shooting house deer hunting now and then I'd hear some either early or late just before light or dark , i figured calling them in or out of a den..... neighbor has seen a couple .... cats around and rabbits so don't think many yotes


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

Muddy said:


> My son and I decided to run a few snares for coyotes. I’ve killed a bunch of coyotes over the years by every legal means-except for snares. My son loves trapping and has been bugging me to snare a coyote. So I bought some snares and set them out when the snow was melting off. I didn’t even know how to set a snare at first. It’s been a learning process, but we are starting to figure it out a little bit. After a couple weeks of tweaking our methods we started to catch. We got two this week. The top photos was a neck catch. The lower photo was caught just in front of the rear legs around the belly. I’m not sure how the snare made it past the front legs? I had the loop set about 10” diameter and 10” off the ground. I’ve missed a few that stepped right next to the snare, but didn’t go through the loop. I started using sticks and brush to guide them into the loop. I’m setting snares on faint trails through thick brush between a creek and CRP field. Any one have tips or tricks for snare sets?
> View attachment 466078
> View attachment 466079





Muddy said:


> My son and I decided to run a few snares for coyotes. I’ve killed a bunch of coyotes over the years by every legal means-except for snares. My son loves trapping and has been bugging me to snare a coyote. So I bought some snares and set them out when the snow was melting off. I didn’t even know how to set a snare at first. It’s been a learning process, but we are starting to figure it out a little bit. After a couple weeks of tweaking our methods we started to catch. We got two this week. The top photos was a neck catch. The lower photo was caught just in front of the rear legs around the belly. I’m not sure how the snare made it past the front legs? I had the loop set about 10” diameter and 10” off the ground. I’ve missed a few that stepped right next to the snare, but didn’t go through the loop. I started using sticks and brush to guide them into the loop. I’m setting snares on faint trails through thick brush between a creek and CRP field. Any one have tips or tricks for snare sets?
> View attachment 466078
> View attachment 466079


Good job young man. I'm proud of you and your dad for doing a great job of raising you. You are going to grow up to be a outstanding man .


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

You need to get one of Newt Sterling books or contact him. He has a new one out. He is the man when it comes to snares. If it walks he can snare it, heck of a nice guy too. Don't let the looks fool you, he's one smart cookie.
Snare One - Snaring and Trapping Supplies

Slip


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not sure who I watched on you tube, but I sure learned a lot(but then not knowing anything) it's not hard to learn a lot..... if I had areas, I'd make a few


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

sliprig said:


> You need to get one of Newt Sterling books or contact him. He has a new one out. He is the man when it comes to snares. If it walks he can snare it, heck of a nice guy too. Don't let the looks fool you, he's one smart cookie.
> Snare One - Snaring and Trapping Supplies
> 
> Slip


Yes sir Newt is the man!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We got another one last night. It was a young male. I put a wolf fang in on the edge of my atv trail for an anchor and added brush on the trail to direct them into the snare.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Keep thinning them yotes down-good for the fawns & turkeys! Wish they would put a $10 bounty on em but state would go broke.


----------

